# excellent video on the as trigger system



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I found this video on youtube last night and i thought i would share it. I don't know if it's a repost but it really helped me understand how the as trigger system on the p99 works. It explained it 10x better than any post could. Maybe it could be a sticky?.... 



Now, I don't have a p99 as of now but it has been my dream gun for many years.(i currently own a glock23,great gun). I hope to be joining the p99 9mm ranks as soon as I am financially capable of doing so lol. Anyway, I hope you all enjoy the video. :smt023


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice Video. Thank You!


----------

